# Ramon "Monie" Velez of Teovel Balintawak



## Teovel_Balintawak (Jul 9, 2007)

Manoy Monie Velez (the youngest of Manong Teofilo Velez's three sons, Chito and Eddie Velez's brother).  Below is the link to his first video in the internet teaching the Basics at Ayala Park (Cebu City, Philippines): 

_http://eskrima.multiply.com/video/item/7_


----------



## Morgan (Jul 11, 2007)

Teovel_Balintawak said:


> Manoy Monie Velez (the youngest of Manong Teofilo Velez's three sons, Chito and Eddie Velez's brother). Below is the link to his first video in the internet teaching the Basics at Ayala Park (Cebu City, Philippines):
> 
> _[URL="http://eskrima.multiply.com/video/item/7"]http://eskrima.multiply.com/video/item/7_[/URL]


 
Thank you for the video clip suggestion.  Very good work and demonstartion by the participants.

Morgan


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 12, 2007)

Teovel_Balintawak said:


> Manoy Monie Velez (the youngest of Manong Teofilo Velez's three sons, Chito and Eddie Velez's brother). Below is the link to his first video in the internet teaching the Basics at Ayala Park (Cebu City, Philippines):
> 
> _http://eskrima.multiply.com/video/item/7_


Great clip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2007)

I for one really enjoyed that clip!


----------



## teovel'sBalintawak (Jul 15, 2007)

Teovel_Balintawak said:


> Manoy Monie Velez (the youngest of Manong Teofilo Velez's three sons, Chito and Eddie Velez's brother).  Below is the link to his first video in the internet teaching the Basics at Ayala Park (Cebu City, Philippines):
> 
> _http://eskrima.multiply.com/video/item/7_



Just a little correction Pacito " Chito" Velez is the oldest Ramon Franco " Monie " Velez is the second  and Edwardo " Eddie " Velez is the youngest.  

Monie Velez is teaching the Teovel's Balitawak Style of arnis in Ayala Cebu Business Park every Sunday. Who ever have the chance to visit Cebu feel free to go to the park.


----------



## olivereskrima (May 31, 2009)

Our Security and Exchange Commission (SEC) official name is not Teovel's Balintawak anymore (this was our previous name) but *World Original Teovel's Balintawak Arnis Group (WOTBAG). *

You can see the Velez Brothers during Sundays at Ayala Ground from 7 am to 12 noon. Or you can view us in our Youtube - just search: *WOTBAG*. If you have some questions and inquiries about the WOTBAG in relation to Balintawak feel free to send to us.

Thank you so much and God bless.

Oliver


----------

